
Breaking into a Smart Home with a Laser (video - demo) - duelingjello
https://youtu.be/ozIKwGt38LQ
======
duelingjello
Related attack website with papers:

[https://lightcommands.com](https://lightcommands.com)

Wired article from Nov 2019:

[https://www.wired.com/story/lasers-hack-amazon-echo-
google-h...](https://www.wired.com/story/lasers-hack-amazon-echo-google-home/)

HN article:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21446760](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21446760)

